# Time off by an hour



## linsj (Nov 10, 2007)

I have my options set for central time, daylight savings always on. But the time on this site is still one hour later than it should be. Somehow it missed the memo on daylight savings when we set our clocks back last week.


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 10, 2007)

linsj said:


> I have my options set for central time, daylight savings always on. But the time on this site is still one hour later than it should be. Somehow it missed the memo on daylight savings when we set our clocks back last week.



You are set as:
Timezone: GMT - 6:00 (Central Time)
DST Correction: Always On

"Always On" means it will always shift your time one hour from your normal time zone, regardless of the date.

You probably want DST Correction set to: Automatically detect DST settings.  This will use javascript to shift the time when your operating system thinks the DST shifts occur (at least that's how I THINK it works ...)


----------



## linsj (Nov 11, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## happybaby (Dec 2, 2007)

Where do I find my time settings?  I am EST and also 1 hr off.

My computer clock automatically changed when the time did.

I found it.  Think I have the time right now  test again


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 2, 2007)

For the benefit of anybody else with this problem:

Your time settings are in your bbs profile. 

Click on the 'User CP' (User Control Panel) link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page, then click 'Edit Options' in the left column.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 2, 2008)

*time not right*

everytime I log out and come back to read the posts , I am an hour off again
 

I changed my settings and saved them.  Don't know what is going on 

Did I do something wrong?

If I don't log into TUG this post show me posting at 710pm EST, but when I log in, the time is correct.   ?????  Posted at 610 pm EST   why would that be

shouldn't it show the time I actually posted.   Confused !!!!  And curious


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 2, 2008)

happybaby said:


> everytime I log out and come back to read the posts , I am an hour off again
> 
> 
> I changed my settings and saved them.  Don't know what is going on
> ...



The bbs actually saves all times in Greenwich Mean Time, but displays according to local time.

Until you log on, the bbs has no idea who you are or where you're located.  In that case, the times shown by the bbs will default to the time at our server which is located in the US Eastern time zone.  

Once you log in, then the times shown will be converted to YOUR current time zone, adjusted for daylight savings when appropriate, as you have indicated in your bbs profile.  

However, we have to manually turn daylight savings time on and off for our default display and we forgot to do that.  Since I'm always logged on when I'm here, I always see my local time and I failed to notice the default time was still on DST.  

I've now turned DST off so your logged-on and logged-off times should show the same BECAUSE YOU ARE IN THE SAME TIME ZONE AS OUR SERVER.  Folks not in the Eastern time zone will see different times when they are logged in vs when they are not.

Thanks for bringing this up.


----------

